# GW-501516 (Cardarine) EXPLAINED!!



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 28, 2017)

You can *use code "WES15" in capital letters at checkout for 15% off* all research chems, sarms and peptides. Including 100% lab tested GW-501516

*LINK TO PURCHASE*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/gw-501516/







     			[h=2]GW-501516 Explained[/h]   		    		   		   			     			 	    				 adminJune 8, 2015 Blog 

*THE ULTIMATE PERFORMANCE ENHANCER*
 GW-501516 is a drug that acts as a PPARδ modulator. GW-501516 is a  selective agonist (activator) of the PPARδ receptor. It displays high  affinity (Ki = 1 nM) and potency (EC50 = 1 nM) for PPARδ with > 1000  fold selectivity over PPARα and PPARγ. GW-501516 activates the  AMP-activated protein kinase and stimulates glucose uptake in skeletal  muscle tissue.

 GW-501516 has been demonstrated to reverse metabolic abnormalities in  obese men with pre-diabetic metabolic syndrome, most likely by  stimulating fatty acid oxidation. It has been proposed as a potential  treatment for obesity and related conditions.
 GW-501516 has also shown to dramatically increase endurance and  recovery. In rats, binding of GW501516 to PPARδ recruits the  co-activator PGC-1a. The PPARδ/coactivator complex in turn up regulates  the expression of proteins involved in energy expenditure.
 In obese rhesus monkeys, GW-501516 increased high-density lipoprotein  (HDL) and lowered very-low-density lipoprotein (VLDL). The mechanism by  which PPARδ agonists increase HDL appears to be a result of increased  expression of the cholesterol transporter ABCA1.
*GW-501516 Uses:*
 GW-501516 has many benefits but has two primary uses. The most common  use of GW consists of the extreme amount of endurance and recovery  increase. The results with GW-501516 use regarding endurance increase  are staggering. GW was banned by the WADA (World Anti Doping  Association) in 2009 because it provided such a large advantage to users  over their competition. GW has shown to be fast acting with drastic  results. A user can expect to see an endurance increase within a few  days of use. GW-501516 provides continuous increases in the VO2MAX,  allowing an individual to provide maximal output during exercise, thus  obtaining the name, ?The Ultimate Performance Enhancer.? The common  dosage for this type of result is 20 mg a day with 14 weeks of  continuous use
 The other main use of GW-501516 is to aid in fat loss. GW-501516 has  shown to melt away fat at a rapid pace. Another strong component of  GW-501516 is that it is non catabolic, meaning it allows a user to lose  fat and not have to sacrifice muscle. Many people that are on a fat  burning diet are sacrificing a lot of muscle. GW-501516 allows a user to  hold on to much more muscle than a standard fat lass diet or other fat  loss compound would allow. GW-501516 also shines when ran in conjunction  with other SARMS. When stacking GW-501516 with Ostarine and S4, users  can add lean muscle while still losing weight and body fat. This makes  GW-501516 highly desirable for many. The most optimal dosage for fat  loss is 20 mg a day but users will still be able to receive this benefit  at 10 mg a day.
 GW 501516 can be ran in 8-12 cycles and can also be ran in  conjunction with any SARM, steroid or supplement. As with any other  steroid or supplement, it should be cycled properly to avoid any  possible side effects and the keep it as effective as possible.
*The Science of GW-501516 Fat Burning*
 GW-50156 regulates fat burning through a number of widespread  mechanisms. GW-501516 increases glucose uptake in skeletal muscle tissue  and increases muscle gene expression, especially genes involved in  preferential lipid utilization. This shift changes the body?s metabolism  to favor burning fat for energy instead of carbohydrates or muscle  protein, potentially allowing clinical application for obese patients to  lose fat effectively without experiencing muscle catabolism or the  effects and satiety issues associated with low blood sugar. GW-501516  also increases muscle mass, which improved glucose tolerance and reduced  fat mass accumulation even in mice fed a very high fat diet, suggesting  that GW-501516 may have a protective effect against obesity.     GW-501516 is a selective agonist (activator) of the PPARδ receptor. It  displays high affinity (Ki = 1 nM) and potency (EC50 = 1 nM) for PPARδ  with > 1000 fold selectivity over PPARα and PPARγ.   In rats, binding  of GW501516 to PPARδ recruits the co activator PGC-1a. The  PPARδ/coactivator complex in turn up regulates the expression of  proteins involved in energy expenditure. Furthermore in rats treated  with GW501516, increased fatty acid metabolism in skeletal muscle and  protection against diet-induced obesity and type II diabetes was  observed. In obese rhesus monkeys, GW-501516 increased high-density  lipoprotein (HDL) and lowered very-low-density lipoprotein (VLDL). The  mechanism by which PPARδ agonists increase HDL appears to be a result of  increased expression of the cholesterol transporter ABCA1.
*Cholesterol Improvement*
 An often overlooked benefit of GW-501516 use is the ability to treat  poor cholesterol. GW was originally formulated to treat people suffering  from cholesterol problems and has shown to significantly increase HDL  (good cholesterol) whle reducing LDL (bad cholesterol).
*Dosing Timing:*
 GW-501516 also has a very long half life, so it can be dosed once a  day or split 12 hours apart. The most effective method of dosing is to  take it in one serving, 30 minutes prior to working out. On non workout  days, once a day dosing in the morning is the best method. If a split  dosage is used, 10-12 hour splits are optimal.
*Side effects:*
 There are constant debates and many studies arguing the potential  side effects for a user. There are studies showing that GW-501516 has  caused cancer in rats while other studies refute it. The ONE study that  was conducted that showed this issue was deeply flawed and refuted time  and time again. GW-501516 dosing was not only abused but ran at  insurmountable amounts of time within this study. When ran properly, it  has actually been used as a cancer treatment. There are no known side  effects associated with GW use and the only need to cycle off is so that  one?s body does not acclimate or desensitize to use. There is no  suppression, no toxicity and no other common side effects. This makes GW  even more desirable amongst the bodybuilding community.
*Benefits of GW-501516:*
 Extreme increases in endurance and recovery
Extreme fat melting
Long Half Life Making Dosing Optimal
Lowering of Bad Cholesterol and Increasing Good Cholesterol
Minimal Side Effects
Can be ran up to 12 weeks
Stacks well with everything
Non catabolic
Excellent energy
Excellent overall sense of well-being and feeling


----------

